# TOO MANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

With the whitetail deer population at record numbers should we be worried about disease??? I don't want to be an armchair biologist but I do wonder about that. I love venison. I have a friend that runs a body shop and he said the present deer population is better than an ice storm every week.

What do the rest of you think?????


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Zoggy, I think we are already seeing some of the results of high whitetail populations! Your friend from the body shop is one example. Natural selection. The ones that walk on asphalt repeatedly, die! Also, outbreaks of bluetongue are happening on a regular basis in the West and CWD is creeping ever closer. It's anybody's guess what will be next. I still say, however, better too many than too few. If everybody would collect some meat along with their horns, it might help to alleviate part of the problem. I am not certain, but does Wisconsin require hunters to fill a doe tag before taking a buck? Good idea. Maybe we need to try that here. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yea, it's great. I remember in the late 60's and early 70's was happy to see a couple of deer a day. Now if you don't see 25 or more it's a poor day. Went to Saskatcwan in the early 70's. Saw 10 or more decent bucks a day. At the ripe old age of 22 thought I was dead and in whitetail heaven :lol: Never wanted to go home. Tried to find a goodlooking farm girl whose daddy had lots of deer "bush" (no kin to GW) hell with the money.
Now I just want to be able to consume those tender yearlings :sniper:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

There have been several papers published that point towad overcrowded conditions being a factor in the first case study of the captive mule deer and the initial documentation of CWD in Colorado. other papers point out feed being another factor and who knows what some people are feeding them while trying to be nice.

Mother nature has a cruel way of balancing the scales when she wants to get things back in line! If you hunt deer buy a tag and fill it this season. I have two does and a bow tag i'm gonna fill them all. The saddest thing you will ever see is a herd of deer starving to death, that picture has stayed with me for a long time.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> I am not certain, but does Wisconsin require hunters to fill a doe tag before taking a buck? Good idea. Maybe we need to try that here. Good hunting, Burl


Some units are. The DNR changes the regs. on a yearly basis. We have CWD areas and in those areas we have Herd Reduction and Disease Eradication zones. Then we have Zone T's and then regular zones. It gets pretty hairy when you hunt a couple differant zones and they each have differant regs. and seasons. If you want to see what I mean, check it out. http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/wil ... Deer05.pdf


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

MD is trying to reduce the deer population through very generous bag limits. The state is divided into 2 zones, A and B. Zone A is the 2 western most counties, Zone B is the the other 21 counties.

Zone A, 2 deer are allowed per season (bow/firearm/ML) for a total of 6 deer.

Zone B, 12 deer are allowed per season (bow/firearm/ML) for a total of 36 deer, and only 6 can be bucks. (Two antlerless must be taken before a second antlered can be taken during each season.)

HOWEVER, there are 4 counties in Zone B that allow an UNLIMITED number of anterless deer to be taken with bow.

As much as I enjoy hunting big farms or in the mountains... urban bowhunting is a very different experience. I hunt in a friend's yard and his neighborhood's buffer zone. Last year I set my blind next to his pool, he turned on the outdoor speakers and stereo and 1/2 hour later I had 5 deer in his fenced in yard, in front of me.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

"I hunt in a friend's yard and his neighborhood's buffer zone. Last year I set my blind next to his pool, he turned on the outdoor speakers and stereo and 1/2 hour later I had 5 deer in his fenced in yard, in front of me."

I'd have a hard time shooting deer that want to party!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I partied with one (or at least part of one) Friday night...

I put the backstraps in marinade Thursday night and grilled them over med-low charcoal for 8 minutes on the first side, 4 minutes on the second side. Medium rare, tender, and juicy.

Afterwards a glass of 14 year old single malt highland scotch and a fat cigar...

Life is good!

:beer:

A buddy of mine, puts at least 10 deer a year into his freezer due to the generous bag limits.

MD doesn't have any reported cases of CWD yet and they are trying to prevent it.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you ask me, ND has it right. I'm originally from MN and they sure pride themselves on their "buck" hunting. For as long as I can remember I was always under the impression that me shooting a doe was almost taboo in a way. Not to mention when purchasing a liscense you automatically got a buck tag and had to apply for a doe. Don't know if that's still the same anymore or not. When I came here, though, I thought it made a lot more sense. Everyone can get a handful of doe tags, but you gotta apply pretty early to draw a buck. Seems to me that doe management is the key for a healthy herd and there aren't enough hunters who realize that. It doesn't help that 95% of the hunting shows on TV are buck hunts. Kids these days are instilled with a notion that they have to kill "the big one" to be a hunter. If I'd a known that growing up I would have felt a lot more comfortable in the woods. So I guess what I'm tryin to say is ND rocks and I can't wait to fill my 2 doe tags this fall! :sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I had the same impression growing up in MN. I have hunted deer in ND now for the past two years and love it... :wink:

I wonder how many dead deer we will see along I-29 or I-94 this year? Last year road kill was everywhere...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

NO doubt! Its amazing to see all the dead deer on the roads. Its crazy when you're driving along and all of a sudden there's a huge red sploosh that goes on for a quarter mile, with no deer in sight...that's what we call a semi's thumbprint :wink: Deer vaporized!!! :sniper:


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

From Fargo to hankinson exit I think I saw about 2 dead deer, although right before the Hankinson exit there was a big dog,coyote or something that resembled a German sheppard. Did anyone else hear about the 160 lb coyote that was killed?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

there's a outbreak of blue toung here.....

went pheasant hunting up by kimball and saw at least 4 dead whitetails one was at least a 4by4


----------

